# New Shit from Nuskool....56k Killer



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Just got the car painted and the rims.....The flywheel and Clutch will be in as soon as I swap a non knocking GA back in, probly this weekend....


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice! I love the black on black combo.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

who powdercoated your rims?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

that same guy down the street who did your piping right? I think thats what he said his name is John


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> that same guy down the street who did your piping right? I think thats what he said his name is John


exactly...


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......shit is hawt.....


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

bad ass


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^looks really nice..


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

nice one, how much did it cost to get painted?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looks good
just needs a little more displacement


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Paint was about $900 after tax.....


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

VERY NICE........ give me your hood, bumper, right fender, and rims...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

needs a CF grille to keep the CF going in the same direction off the hood. Looks real nice, keep it up


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

cars lookin good, i wish i could get some new paint


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks alot


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Dry said:


> needs a CF grille to keep the CF going in the same direction off the hood. Looks real nice, keep it up


I like my grill but I am going to get some syndicate eyebrows....


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Likin' the rims, especially cause the look very similiar to mine. Car looks great! :thumbup:


----------

